# Metal Detectors



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

I had a guy recommend a Handyman Nail Finder metal dector from highland woodworking, Its about $100+s/h. Is this a good metal detector? what are you guys using?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.harborfreight.com/metal-detector-97245.html

After the last time i sent a screw through my thickness planer, i got one of those. Probably not the best thing out there, but it works well enough for me. Plus, at $16 bucks, i can go through 5 before i hit the price of a fancier one


----------

